# Inbred to the extreme



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I want to make a statement 

I recon the most inbred pigeons in the world can be found in New Zealand. The last time that the government allowed import of pigeons into New Zealand was in 1986. 

You are not even allowed to import any pigeon medicating. You make do with what little you can find here. I have tried to import medication for Canker, Coxi and all type of worms a few weeks ago. The products were confiscated by the Duane and I’ve being trying for weeks now to get the products and no luck this far. I have being told that I can register the product to be used in NZ but it will be in the NZ$1000ns for each product and then most of them need to be issued by a VET with prescription.

There is not that many Fanciers in the country and very little people are aware that there is something like pigeon racing. I recon some of the best pigeons in the world can be found here. From where I live the longest race is a town called “Invercargill” 1400KM. The pigeons in New Zealand are bred for the worst that nature can throw at them. There are just mountains in the south Island and most races, headwind. 

What ells can you expect after 24 years of inbreeding? I’ll bet that any fancier outside NZ will have immediate success with pigeons out of New Zealand. I have heard of a couple of fanciers that visit NZ and buy pigeons from Top Racers and introduce them into their lofts.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The need to import medications is becuase it is not available locally ?

Even in India many pigeon related medications are not available but I have not heard of an import restriction either on the pigeon or the medicines, but still its a pretty costly proposition. To an extend import restrictions do turn good for that the chances of disturbing a balanced environment in an area would be little but that is ofcourse a debatable point when it comes to doemstic pigeons.

Since you have successful racers there I think the local availability of medicines might be good and also which are the famous strains currently there in New Zealand ?


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Since you have successful racers there I think the local availability of medicines might be good and also which are the famous strains currently there in New Zealand ?


VonLoon
Jansen
Hauben
Dordins
Pattrie
Burchards
and some other strains


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*Importation and Logans*

Hiya,

I read your posting on importation of pigeons into New Zealand. Presently living in Christchurch i am planing on moving to Hamilton in the near future.
I have been toying with the idea of getting into tipplers, but this would require importing stock from Australia. I can't find anyone here who participates in tippler flying, but have been reading about the import restrictions in New Zealand which has put paid to this idea.

I was talking to a racing fancier who flies Logans. This is an really old English strain that was created interestingly by selecting birds from diverse and far reaching sources. This guy has been racing his birds for forty years or so and had been really successful.

Where are you located?


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi 

I'm in Auckland. 

My website www.racingpigeons.co.nz


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

nice website, good looking birds for-sale too


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That VanDee Janssen cock looks really nice!


----------

